# Houses at Summer Bay



## retailman (Oct 17, 2010)

Anything new going on over there? Looking for one next year.


----------



## Neil (Oct 19, 2010)

We were at Summer Bay earlier this year and saw nothing new going on.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 19, 2010)

We were in unit 319 a few weeks ago (loved it!), and it looked like they were refurbishing 318.  There were people there working on it pretty much every day.


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 21, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> We were in unit 319 a few weeks ago (loved it!), and it looked like they were refurbishing 318.  There were people there working on it pretty much every day.



I think that was the house we stayed in, in 2007 would love to stay there again.......is this house about 3-4 from the pool area?


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 21, 2010)

319 was the second one from the end closest to the tennis courts.  Here's a map:


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 21, 2010)

*houses*

Well, It took some doing and I found the pictures from our trip.....we stayed in 310...had the pool and the Jacuzzi.  Never could get it hot...but we really had a great time there and would go back again in  a heart beat.....


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 21, 2010)

Happytravels said:


> had the pool and the Jacuzzi. Never could get it hot...


Yeah, they're plumbed together.  If you want the hot tub hot, you have to have the pool hot, too.  If you want the pool at a normal temperture, you have to settle for a lukewarm hot tub.


----------



## BocaRatonegetaway (Oct 27, 2010)

My wife and I recently stayed in 301. Although it's the furthest from the amenities we had a great time. I will have to plan better and book in advance next time since we will be going back. 

_______________
Retired 3 years|Traveling forever|www.dekalbplastics.com


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 26, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> 319 was the second one from the end closest to the tennis courts.  Here's a map:



Great map - thanks! I have #304 confirmed. Is this a house with a hot tub attached to the pool?? I'd really really love to get one of those houses.

Looks like I can also get #501... where is that located, does anyone know? And does it have the hot tub/pool feature?


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't think #304 or #301 (I assume that's what you meant) have a hot tub.  It's the ones closer to the playground that have the hot tubs.  You can look on RCI to get the detail about which ones.

The hot tubs are a bit overrated.  Since the entire pool and hot tub are hooked together, the hot tub is the same temperature as the pool.  They didn't plumb them separately with a separate "pool" and "hot tub" setting for the heater.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 27, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> I don't think #304 or #301 (I assume that's what you meant) have a hot tub.  It's the ones closer to the playground that have the hot tubs.  You can look on RCI to get the detail about which ones.
> 
> The hot tubs are a bit overrated.  Since the entire pool and hot tub are hooked together, the hot tub is the same temperature as the pool.  They didn't plumb them separately with a separate "pool" and "hot tub" setting for the heater.



Poop. I wanted a hot tub but it's not the end of the world.

No, I really did mean 501 and 501B specifically. There was also a unit numbered 19...?? I have no idea as I've never been to the Houses but that's the unit numbers showing up when I put units on hold, trying to shop for the best unit. I did decide to go with #304 as it at least corresponded to something on your map.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not sure where 501B would have come from.  The houses are 301-320, just like on the map.  There is a building 501 in the regular condos, but the unit number would be something like 501103B (for the B side [1BR] of the lockout unit 103 in building 501).


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 28, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm not sure where 501B would have come from.  The houses are 301-320, just like on the map.  There is a building 501 in the regular condos, but the unit number would be something like 501103B (for the B side [1BR] of the lockout unit 103 in building 501).



I don't know either. I am just reading what the RCI hold information said. I wouldn't think one of the condo units would be listed under the Houses. Anyway, I guess I will find out in a few weeks when we go! Looking forward to it. LOL! I am such a timeshare 'ho... I was really looking forward to staying at Bonnet Creek too but tossed that back when something that is better for us to check out came along.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 28, 2010)

I was really impressed with the Houses, but they're quite a drive to get to, especially compared to Bonnet Creek which is essentially on property.  We'll be staying at Bonnet Creek in a couple weeks, so I'll finally get to compare them.

Even if you just have a pool and no hot tub, you can turn the heat up and make the whole pool a hot tub.  (That's what you have to do with the hot tub anyway, since you can't heat them separately.)

If you really want a hot tub, you might want to email or call them in advance and request one.  I'm not sure they stick to the units reserved on RCI.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, I understand that the Houses are about 20 minutes from Disney. Bonnet Creek sure beats them on location. I would have stayed with Bonnet Creek except that the Houses have a private garage and we want to check them out for future use when we ATV at River Ranch (an hour away). Having a place to securely store the ATVs out of sight would be huge. I don't know of any other timeshare in Orlando would be able to provide that!

I did think of that too. Just crank up the heat on the pool and have a bigger hot tub sans jets. Seems like such a waste of energy though....


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 29, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> I did think of that too. Just crank up the heat on the pool and have a bigger hot tub sans jets. Seems like such a waste of energy though....


But that's what you have to do anyway.  The pool and hot tub are plumbed together.  You can't heat the hot tub up individually.


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 29, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> The hot tubs are a bit overrated.  Since the entire pool and hot tub are hooked together, the hot tub is the same temperature as the pool.  They didn't plumb them separately with a separate "pool" and "hot tub" setting for the heater.



Michael I agree with you.  They are over rated because of not being able to get the hot tub HOT....My husband went in the house and got in the master tub and made it HOT....He loves hot water.........:hysterical:


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 14, 2010)

I am here at the Houses right now. We are really really liking this place! We've stayed in other very nice Orlando resorts but I think this is the best so far. It's not as opulant as some of the other resorts but for us, the private heated pool and hot tub is rocking!

We got here right at 4pm. I had called afe wdays ago and put in a request for a house with a hot tub and could here the gal clicking the keys. However upon check-in it didn't seem as any notes were referred to. So I mentioned that I had called and what I'd like and the gal checked and we got house 311 - perfect!

I do not know if things have changed, but this house has a seperate control for the pool and the hot tub. So we have the hot tub at 102/103 and it's hot (I like HOT hot tubs too) and the pool at body temp. Not refreshing but heck, it's cold here this week and refreshing enough just walking around  .

We are using the hot tub every day because it's so easy and a quick dash to get into it. It's REALLY cold here at night and if we had to walk anywhere to get to the hot tub we'd simply not go. I like not having to deal with smokers or rowdy kids at the tub either - I just want to relax in peace.

There are gas grills here. The closest one to this house is across the cul de sac.... not too bad. They are nice new Webers. There is also a charcoal grill right out the back of the screened pool if you prefer that.

The Houses on the lake side are more private we think - not as much foot traffic but there's not that much to beign witt. Do realize though, that maintenance comes by at least once to refill the pool/hot tub so you might want to keep your drapes closed or wear a bathing suit  

DD11 is enjoying the various activites offered. It's been a nice diversion for her while we hang out waiting for the weather to wam up - which is tomorrow. That's when we'll hit the parks.

Well, it's 9:20am and I think I'll take a dip in the hot tub before I shower up for the day. Life is good!


----------



## Dori (Dec 14, 2010)

We adore the houses, and I wish I was there right now. It has such a feeling of home (only bigger and nicer than mine  ). We won't be eligible to return until 2012, but probably don't have enough TP since the big change   .

Enjoy yourselves and make great use of that pool.

Dori


----------



## durrod (Dec 14, 2010)

How many TP the houses required?


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 14, 2010)

This was a last minute off season exchange for 7 TPUs. Sweet!

I did a search on RCI just to see what other times were available and got a ZERO result. People must deposit other off season weeks (May for example) but none showed. I didn't check rentals though.

I gave up Bonnet Creek to come here and I am so glad I did! Mainly due to the cold weather. We would not have used the lazy river or pool and hot tub at Bonnet Creek.

However, I think Bonnet Creek would be a "better choice" for us during warm weather when we'd enjoy the lazy river more than a hot tub. It's great to have choices.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 14, 2010)

We're here at Bonnet Creek, so we've now stayed at both.  The other big difference between the two is the proximity to Disney.  Bonnet Creek is one of the closest.  Summer Bay is one of the furthest ones away.

Interesting to hear that some have separate controls.  I wonder why they didn't plumb all of them that way?

Some of the minor issues we had with our Houses at Summer Bay unit:

* There was no window covering on the side light (the long skinny window next to the front door), giving anyone walking by a full view of the living room.
* The doors around the third bathroom were awkward because they opened into each other.
* The kitchen was not very well stocked (no baking pan, cookie sheet, etc.).
* The bed were pretty worn and uncomfortable.
* Very little counter space in the bedrooms.  (End tables were covered with lamps, phone and clock.  TV covered the dresser.)
* Water heater wasn't big enough for the jacuzzi tubs.  (We weren't able to get it more than 1/3rd full before the water ran cold.)

I'm wondering if any of those things might have been unique to the unit we were in, or if other units have the same issues.


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 15, 2010)

The Houses definitely are not as close to Disney as other resorts. And I can imagine that during high season weeks the drive is long and agonizing. For us, right now, it's a breeze. It makes little impact on us to dirve 15 minutes vs. 5.

I thought the same thing about the side light on the door. It needs some type of covering.

Awkward doors bug me and I worked hard to not have them when I built my house, but so many standard houses have them that it's just the way it is usually.

I don't use the big tubs (I'd need to scrub them out and I am not willing to do that) so can't comment on that personally, but I am not surprised that the water heater can't keep up.

We mainly grill so don't use the oven, so baking pans aren't an issue for us either. I learned long ago to bring my 3 or 4 pans that I like to use to make noodles, soup, etc. and a few preferred other utensils and storage containers. Places sometimes have them but I'd rather just not have to worry about it (when we drive of course).

I find the bed to be comfortable but everyoen is so different on this one. And I agree, there is little counter space in the bedroom. We store most of our stuff in the bathroom anyway but I can where the lack of bedside table area could be an issue.

Overall, however, we are happy here. There are always things I'd change if I lived in a place fulltime but for a week, I can adapt and deal  .


----------



## lawgs (Dec 15, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> We're here at Bonnet Creek,




what tower are you staying in?

did you get a fireworks or lake view?

we just returned from Bonnet Creek on Monday...was a pleasant stay except for finding a parking spot when you came back late at night


----------



## Happytravels (Dec 16, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> We're here at Bonnet Creek, so we've now stayed at both.  The other big difference between the two is the proximity to Disney.  Bonnet Creek is one of the closest.  Summer Bay is one of the furthest ones away.
> 
> Interesting to hear that some have separate controls.  I wonder why they didn't plumb all of them that way?
> 
> ...



Michael, 

When we stayed there in 2007 it was a family reunion and my family never gets together during the holidays bacause of work issues.......we planned Thanksgiving dinner in Sept...we didn't have enough pots or pans so we called the office.......they brought them within minutes...doesn't hurt to call to see if they have what you need...


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 16, 2010)

We were in Tower 2 at Bonnet Creek with a parking lot view.  No complaints, though.  We were only back to the room early enough to have watched the fireworks a couple times.  Parking wasn't too bad in Tower 2.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 2, 2011)

*resort layout map*

We have reservations to stay at the resort in a Condo.........three bedroom.  I didn't notice it until I printed my confirmation that there is a room number..so does anyone here have a layout of the resort so I could find out where this room might be?  Thanks for all you help....


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 2, 2011)

Happytravels said:


> so does anyone here have a layout of the resort so I could find out where this room might be?


Up above in this thread.

It's actually not a room or unit, but a real HOUSE.  All 20 units are on the same street, 12 on one side and 8 on the other.

I don't think the "confirmed" unit number matters.  If you contact the resort, you can request what you want.

Enjoy!


----------



## BevL (Jan 2, 2011)

Happytravels said:


> We have reservations to stay at the resort in a Condo.........three bedroom.  I didn't notice it until I printed my confirmation that there is a room number..so does anyone here have a layout of the resort so I could find out where this room might be?  Thanks for all you help....



I took your post meaning you're not in the houses, you're in the other part?

Here is a link to an interactive map from their website - just scroll over different portions and it enlarges.  Hope it helps:

http://activities.summerbayresort.com/InteractiveMap/tabid/59/Default.aspx


----------



## carl2591 (Jan 2, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> The Houses definitely are not as close to Disney as other resorts. And I can imagine that during high season weeks the drive is long and agonizing. For us, right now, it's a breeze. It makes little impact on us to dirve 15 minutes vs. 5.
> 
> .



when we stayed at Summers Bay july '09 they had a bus running from resort check in area to disney at no charge.. it left around 9 am and they had i think 3 or 4 return times from parks. it was nice not to drive and pay parking, but depending on disney park you are heading to a bit longer time getting there.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 2, 2011)

If I remember right, the shuttle only runs 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 16, 2011)

BevL said:


> I took your post meaning you're not in the houses, you're in the other part?
> 
> Here is a link to an interactive map from their website - just scroll over different portions and it enlarges.  Hope it helps:
> 
> http://activities.summerbayresort.com/InteractiveMap/tabid/59/Default.aspx





The reservations say condo 3 BR I couldn't get this link to work....what am I doing wrong...


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 16, 2011)

Summer Bay has houses, condos and villas.  The houses are very nice and are numbered from 301 to 320.  The condos have six digit numbers (3 digit building number, 3 digit unit number) like 201204 for unit 204 in building 201.  I think the villas are similar to the condos, but the reviews aren't as good.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 24, 2011)

*Room number*



MichaelColey said:


> Summer Bay has houses, condos and villas.  The houses are very nice and are numbered from 301 to 320.  The condos have six digit numbers (3 digit building number, 3 digit unit number) like 201204 for unit 204 in building 201.  I think the villas are similar to the condos, but the reviews aren't as good.



The unit number I have is 201103AB

I would assume this is building 201 unit 103AB.........Would this be on the ground floor???100's on the ground 200's on second and so on???  How many floors are there?


----------



## terden (Jan 24, 2011)

Happytravels said:


> The unit number I have is 201103AB
> 
> I would assume this is building 201 unit 103AB.........Would this be on the ground floor???100's on the ground 200's on second and so on???  How many floors are there?



201 is the first building on the left after coming through the gate. 103AB is a ground floor lockoff, 2 bedrooms on 1 side and a 1 bedroom unit on the other. There will be an outer door, which is controlled by your key card and 2 inner doors, also key card controlled. The inner doors could be left open to make flow betweeen the units function as one. Your unit will face onto the lower end of the lake.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 25, 2011)

terden said:


> 201 is the first building on the left after coming through the gate. 103AB is a ground floor lockoff, 2 bedrooms on 1 side and a 1 bedroom unit on the other. There will be an outer door, which is controlled by your key card and 2 inner doors, also key card controlled. The inner doors could be left open to make flow betweeen the units function as one. Your unit will face onto the lower end of the lake.



Thanks for this info......and that was exactly what I thought...we are going to have our grandkids with us and I am thinking I would like a higher level floor for some views and the security of the kids getting out and also privacy..The first level is great for luggage carrying..but that's it.  I prefer to be up higher and my husband does to.  So if we should request a higher floor we should call say three weeks in advance??  Or sooner or later?  

Does anyone know how much the bicycle rentals cost.  I called on Sat afternoon and they told me activities was closed and to call back....WHAT!! Also looking at getting a crib and do they have strollers for rent?


----------



## terden (Jan 25, 2011)

Happytravels said:


> Thanks for this info......and that was exactly what I thought...we are going to have our grandkids with us and I am thinking I would like a higher level floor for some views and the security of the kids getting out and also privacy..The first level is great for luggage carrying..but that's it.  I prefer to be up higher and my husband does to.  So if we should request a higher floor we should call say three weeks in advance??  Or sooner or later?
> 
> Does anyone know how much the bicycle rentals cost.  I called on Sat afternoon and they told me activities was closed and to call back....WHAT!! Also looking at getting a crib and do they have strollers for rent?



I called about a month before our last check in to request a specific floor, and it was no problem. However, the earlier you call the reservations department, the better. I don't know what bike rentals cost. Things like crib rental are done through an outside agency. For either of these, you might call the main desk at Summer Bay and aske to be connected to the concierge, who would be able to do both. Have a good time. We really like our unit at Summer Bay.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 25, 2011)

Can't answer about stroller rentals, but one of ours broke a few years ago while in Orlando area.  Picked up a cheap fold-up one at Publix grocery store.  Cheaper than renting.

Nancy


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 25, 2011)

*how far in advance*

I get the call in advance but we don't go till Sept 2012.....I don't think I should call now.......I think I might be jumping the gun a little, or would they just put it in their notes, then call say two months in advance????  just to make sure


----------



## Dori (Jan 26, 2011)

We also inquired about a crib, as we will be there with our kids, and grandbabies (ages 2 years and 4 months). The cost to rent a crib is huge!   We decided to put the baby in the pack and play playpen we brought with us, and either put the 2 year old between Mommy and Daddy or just buy a bed rail from Toys R Us or Walmart.

Dori


----------



## chriskre (Jan 28, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> I am such a timeshare 'ho...


   :hysterical: 

Girrrrrrrrrrrl I think I'm one too.


----------

